# LED mini bar - opinions needed



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Has anyone used or seen these particular led mini bars in use? I'm thinking about upgrading and was curious to others opinions.

It's the mini Verve by Whacker Technologies

http://www.nwpublicsafetysupply.com/Verve-Mini-LED-Lightbar_p_0-113.html

Thanks in advance for your opinions!!!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

For that price you can get a name brand light like one of these


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I haven't found a namebrand yet that has the side/corner angles covered like the mini Verve appears to (without spending BIG bucks). It's also GEN 3 leds. I certainly appreciate the suggestions though. That's exactly what I'm looking for. The more options and opinions I have to make an educated decision, the better!!

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*minibars*

http://ledguy.net/store/index.php?m...id=318&zenid=8b56fd580209fb64702cf2bb6e5733f5

Very bright


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Whelen Responder LED $299 at www.strobesnmore.com


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Nope never used this bar; but I can tell you that Whelen makes a very good product that is known to last, and last for years. One you may want to consider is their Mini Liberty with the 4 Linear LED lights. Great light, day or night... -Or their Justice mini. For me the Whelen Mini Liberty with the four corner Linear LEDs work great, best light I've ever owned, very good 360 visibility. JMO! -Good luck in your search. ussmileyflag


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

MSS Mow;575404 said:


> Has anyone used or seen these particular led mini bars in use? I'm thinking about upgrading and was curious to others opinions.
> 
> It's the mini Verve by Whacker Technologies
> 
> ...


Do more digging. That company is a holding company of at least two others - all owned by the same person. That light is imported from china after his original lights got him into trouble with code3. I had made a purchase from them and even though they told me they were in stock ..... it was actaully dropped shipped from china, then to an importer, then an assembler ... all about 14 weeks from order to delivery and still they got the order wrong.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

One of the traffic cars at the sheriffs office has the full size lightbar. I must say it is bright at night but you put it in the direct sunlight and your screwed. The flash patterns suck too. I would spend the money on a Whelen or Federal Signal product.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

For that $ you can get like the other guys have said... A SoundOff..., Whelen or a Federal and have a longer lasting bar that you can get repairs done on it if needed. That bar your looking at isn't worth that much. 2 year warrentee..Right it will be gone for 2 years with them trying to figure out the problem then your SOL.

Get a trusted name/model. You'll be alot happier. IMO!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

here...poke through my bookmaks for a look...

http://emergencyone.com/
http://www.emergencylightsales.com/index.cfm
http://www.fedsig.com/
http://www.swps.com/led-lights.html
http://www.sirennet.com/
http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/index.html
http://www.whelen.com/index.php
http://www.lshlights.com/AMAZING/
http://www.whackerusa.com/distributors.html
http://www.lightbars.net/
http://usaled.com/?mainURL=/store/category/84ck/Surface_Mount_Lighting_12V_LED.html?category_id=84ck
http://www.wattco.net/beacons.htm
http://www.tac2supply.com/
http://www.wholesaledirectinc.com/index.htm
http://www.extremetacticaldynamics.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=34
http://www.prestigeemergencylights.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7&products_id=6
http://www.ledoutfitters.com/index.php
http://ledguy.net/store/

this will give you some ideas of what you have option wise...


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Go with Whelen Responder


----------



## fyerfytr (Aug 24, 2008)

Fiafighterdude;579652 said:


> Go with Whelen Responder


That looks like a good one, I think that is the one I may go with. Thanks....


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

MSS Mow;575404 said:


> Has anyone used or seen these particular led mini bars in use? I'm thinking about upgrading and was curious to others opinions.
> 
> It's the mini Verve by Whacker Technologies
> 
> ...


yes ther a very bright light bar


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

it is more nock off junk made in china


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

NASIG micro mini bar!















Edit* Thats pretty big for a mini bar lol.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

NoFearDeere;576147 said:


> Whelen Responder LED $299 at www.strobesnmore.com


i'll have to agree got one last year damn good light and lots of patterns you'll never be bored


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Personally, I wouldnt buy any of that knock off junk. I am not going to put knock off strobes on $30,000-$40,000 trucks. Whelen is the only name in my book.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

If you're still looking, check out this bar. http://www.fedsig.com/products/docs/literature/MU255_24inch_LegendwithController.pdf

It comes with an intergrated controller and is fully loaded with Solaris LED modules. It is an amazing bar. If it looks like something you might be interested in, PM.


----------

